# [démarrage] Impossibilité de démarrer sur Gentoo (renoncé)

## Deusexodus

Bonjour,

Voila 3 mois que j'ai réinstallé une Gentoo et je n'ai aucun problème (et même pire tout marche mieux depuis la réinstallation) et voila que avec un reboot (on ne peut plus propre) j'ai mon système qui m'empèhe de démarrer. Je tiens à préciser que je suis sur une Gentoo stable x86 mise à jour fréquemment et que le système de fichier est reiserfs pour la partition /.

Ce problème me tombe comme ça du jour au lendemain.

Au démarrage j'ai le chargement de l'initrd et plus je vois que toutes les autres actions echouent et que ça marque qu'il ne peux pas écrire dans le /var/log .... (y en à tellement...) et je me retrouve avec ma Gentoo et ma / monter en lecture seule.

J'ai essayé de nettoyer la partition / d'une autre distribution avec 

```
# fsck.reiserfs --fix-fixable --rebuild-tree /dev/hda1
```

Et tout ce que ça m'a apporté c'est la confirmation que mon fs est propre.

Donc j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un à une solution miracle ou des pistes.Je vous en remercie par avance.

Exodus.

----------

## kopp

sois plus précis : qu'as-tu fais entre le dernier boot correct et le boot qui a planté ?

A quel moment ça plante ? Avant le montage des partitions, dans quel niveau d'init ? quelle genre d'erreur ?

----------

## Deusexodus

Ben le dernier boot rien de spécial, gravure surf et mise à jour de gentoo. Je suis resté up plus de 2 jours donc ça permet un certain nombre d'utilisation.

Je suis certain que c'est vraiment rien.

Je pense que c'est au chargement du fs car d'habitude il est d'abord charge en ro et ensuite est passé en rw, alors je pense que quelque chose bloque au chargement de mes partitions (je vais essayer de virer les autres dans le /etc/fstab)

Ce qui m'enerve le plus c'est que même si je rends mon rc causant il n'écrira pas dans le /var/log/boot.msg ce qui se passe car il est en ro. Bon je vais tester.

Merci de ta réponse.

----------

## Deusexodus

Bon mÃªme en ne chargeant que le minimum avec mon /etc/fstab Ã§a ne marche pas.

Quelqu'un saurait ce que ma Gentoo fait ?

----------

## davidou2a

Salut! T'as executé quoi comme commandes lors de la mise a jour?

t as pas oublié un petit etc-update ou dispatch-conf ???  je dis ça vu que j'avais fait la meme betise y'a quelques temps  :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

Et quels paquets tu as mis à jour ?

Au pire, liveCD et chroot pour récupérer des info.

----------

## _Seth_

Salut, est ce que tu pourrais essayer de nous donner les informations qui s'affichent après le chargement d'initrd, en particulier les premières qui foirent... Pour y accèder tu peux attendre d'être au prompt (login : ...) et faire shift + PgUp pour remonter dans les messages. 

Sinon, tu peux toujours essayer de te refaire un noyau (et le mettre à jour par la même occasion) et voir si ça ne change pas quelque chose.

----------

## polytan

Je pense qu'un chroot + etc-update serait assez rassurant.

----------

## Zazbar

salut !

Juste pour vérifier, tu as de la place sur / ?

----------

## Deusexodus

J'ai de la place sur / et j'ai bloqué la mise à jour de certain fichiers : une dizaine de fichier de conf. Je les ai enlever je vais tenter de faire un etc-update et je vous dis.

@+

EDIT : ça marche pas même avec un etc-update (sur tous les fichiers non mis à jour) et un dispatch-conf.

C'est dès le montage de la partition que ça fait ça car après il cherche le localhost et il dit qu'il peut pas écrire, et ensuite il ne m'affiche que des erreurs me disant qu'il ne peux pas écrire pour chacuns des services.

Petit plus : avec le etc-update maintenant il ne me donne même plus accès au login je suis bloqué juste avant.

Je vais essayer de modifier mon //etc/fstab pour voir.

Merci déjà de votre aide. (continuer je ne suis pas contre)

EDIT2 : s'il vous plait je suis très desespéré. Merci.

----------

## kopp

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Au pire, liveCD et chroot pour récupérer des info.

 

Si ton disque est en readonly, ça aussi c'est valable...

comme ça tu nous diras quels paquets ont été installés lors de la mise à jour.

 *Quote:*   

> 'ai bloqué la mise à jour de certain fichiers : une dizaine de fichier de conf. Je les ai enlever je vais tenter de faire un etc-update et je vous dis

 

Je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire là.

----------

## Deusexodus

J'avais bloqué la mise à jour de certains fichiers grâce au /etc/make.conf : notamment make.conf, fstab, xorg.conf. Je voulais pas qu'il y fourre ces petites pattes.

J'ai enlever les référence à tout les fichiers dans mon /etc/make.conf et j'ai fait un etc-update (avec un chroot) et ça n'a absoluement rien fait.

Donc personnellement je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire.

Je te remercie de m'aider.

----------

## kopp

hum, Xorg.cong, make.conf etc sont déjà protégés normalement. En tous cas, je ne les ai jamais vu dans un etc-update.

Enfin tu n'as toujours pas répondu à la question : qu'est ce qu'il y a eu dans la mise à jour...

Edit: je vois que tu as un suspend : il n'y aurait pas eu un plantage du suspend des fois? ou ce sont vraiment des boots complets que tu as fait ?

----------

## Deusexodus

C'était des mise à jour normales des petites de ncurses, ... je me rappelle que avant j'ai installer les sources du kernel spécial vserver mais il n'y a aucun rapport. La mise en veille à toujours très bien marché il y avait juste des lenteurs au repassage de grub (grub qui m'était 40 secondes pour se lancer). Mais je n'ai eu aucun plantage, c'est pour ça que ça m'étonne.

Je pense que c'est plus grave : j'ai copié l'intégralité de ma / sur une ext3 et j'ai booté résultat : même erreur. Donc je ne sais encore moins ce que je dois faire, j'ai même donné des droits super large au /tmp et au /var pour vérifier.

Je sens que ça va se finir par une réinstallation mais ça me désole en ssachant que ça marchait drolement bien.

Merci quand même.

----------

## Deusexodus

Quelqu'un aurait'il une idée ? Toujours pas ?

Merci quand même.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un aurait'il une idée ? Toujours pas ?
> 
> Merci quand même.

 

salut,

Un chroot puis un revdep-rebuild

----------

## Deusexodus

Merci mais il m'a réparé juste gnuplot, je l'ai laissé faire et je ne vois aucun changement.

Donc ça ne marche pas.

----------

## _Seth_

Est ce que tu poster ton fstab ? 

Je me demande si tu n'as pas un problème avec ton noyau... Je te propose soit de chrooter puis de compiler un nouveau noyau ( et de te mettre ainsi à jour), soit de nous poster  ton .config (poste le sur un site externe et donne nous l'adresse ici).

----------

## Deusexodus

Voila le past : http://pastebin.com/f79436b80

Maintenant je pense pas qu'en faisant un nouveau noyau ça changera quelque chose (j'ai déjà essayé de booter avec mon autre kernel : fait à partir des gentoo-sources)

Merci.

----------

## man in the hill

Si tu as un moyen de faire une photo numérique de l'erreur au boot  pour identifier exactement le prob ...

Essais de recompiler  init :

```
emerge -av sysvinit
```

----------

## Deusexodus

En recompilant sysvinit ça m'a donné le droit de me connecter à la fin de l'init (chose qui m'avait été enlevé après le premier etc-update) mais les erreurs sont toujours là.

Je vais essayer de vous mettre les photos mais faut que je trouve le cable pour les transférer.

Merci de vos réponses.

----------

## Deusexodus

voici les photos :

[IMG]http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/2464/dscf0759lt4.th.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/5312/dscf0760ap2.th.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4894/dscf0761ot7.th.jpg[/IMG]

Désolé pour la qualité mais mon appareil photo est très mauvais.

----------

## Deusexodus

Vous avez des idées avec les images ? Je pense que la partition va se libérer bientôt ...

----------

## _Seth_

salut, les images montrent effectivement que ta partoche est en ro.  Si tu peux poster un image pour montrer ce qu'il y a avant ta première image c'est bien sinon ne te prends pas la tête.

Merci pour le fstab, je me demande à quoi te sert cette ligne (et surtout l'option size) :

```
none                   /tmp          tmpfs     size=320m            0      0
```

Sinon, je n'ai pas été très clair dans mon post précédent, c'est le .config de ton kernel que je te demandais de poster sur pastebin  :Wink:  Est ce que tu peux le faire ?

----------

## Deusexodus

J'avais mis la copie du /etc/fstab sur ma config et je me suis rendu compte que les 32 Mo de cette config étaient trop petits pour les téléchargements de klibido alors j'ai rajouté un zéro.

Voila le .config de mon kernel suspend2 (celui que j'utilisais le plus) : http://pastebin.com/f318ee3ac

Maintenant je vois pas en quoi ça jouerais puisque j'ai effectué une 30aine de boot sans aucun problème.

Merci de ta réponse.

----------

## Deusexodus

Pourtant c'est normal : au démarrage ma partition était monté en ro et après 2 ou 3 étapes il me disaiit qu'il la remontait en rw.

Alors je me demande pourquoi dès le localhost il me dit qu'il peut pas écrire (avant non plus !)

Si vous avez une idée je suis preneur.

----------

## Deusexodus

Personne n'a eu ce problème de démarrage avec reiser ou ext3 ? 

Je m'étonne d'être le seul, car mon utilisation à été plus que modéré. La seul chose qui m'a fait dépasser les barrière de la stabilité est compiz-fusion, et qui, je ne pense  qu'il soit le résponsable.

Merci quand même de vos réponses.

----------

